# Terza dose. Voi la farete?



## KILPIN_91 (11 Novembre 2021)

Spero di aver inserito la discussione nella categoria giusta. 
Ragazzi, avete notato come telegiornali, programmi di talk politici, spingono con questa famigerata TERZA DOSE??
Stanno facendo passare per untori quelli che non la faranno. 
Io che ho fatto 2 dosi a fatica, non so se farmi questa. 
Hanno stancato. Di fare una dose all'anno anche no,manco fossimo dei drogati.

Sono molto dubbioso su questa storia.
E tutta questa insistenza da parte dei media e TG la trovo ridicola.

Che ne pensate?


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Spero di aver inserito la discussione nella categoria giusta.
> Ragazzi, avete notato come telegiornali, programmi di talk politici, spingono con questa famigerata TERZA DOSE??
> Stanno facendo passare per untori quelli che non la faranno.
> Io che ho fatto 2 dosi a fatica, non so se farmi questa.
> ...


se sarà obbligatoria per il GP la faccio sicuro, altrimenti valuto.
se sembra utile come le prime 2 si, altrimenti non credo. 
ma la renderanno obbligatoria sicuro.
mi sa un po' briga ma se ne dovrò fare 1 all'anno per tutta la vita... la farò. tipo l'influenza stagionale, che non ho mai fatto.


----------



## sacchino (11 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Spero di aver inserito la discussione nella categoria giusta.
> Ragazzi, avete notato come telegiornali, programmi di talk politici, spingono con questa famigerata TERZA DOSE??
> Stanno facendo passare per untori quelli che non la faranno.
> Io che ho fatto 2 dosi a fatica, non so se farmi questa.
> ...


Terza, quarta, quinta.......tutte le dosi necessarie, con quel che respiriamo, mangiamo e beviamo non mi spaventa un vaccino. Se per caso mi dovessi ammalare di una qualsiasi malattia 'grave' farei quel che mi dice il medico e se mi dicesse di prendere una pillola x la prenderei senza esitare e dunque non vedo dove sta il problema del vaccino.


----------



## vota DC (11 Novembre 2021)

Fatta lo scorso giovedì assieme a tutto il personale e i residenti della casa di riposo.
Non sono impressionato dai risultati: non abbiamo mai avuto un positivo finora. Adesso abbiamo il primo. La vecchietta in questione non ha parenti né amici che la vengono a trovare.

Può essere anche un falso positivo. C'è il boom in tutto il fvg dopo il fattaccio degli idranti contro la manifestazione. In precedenza però non abbiamo mai avuto falsi positivi tra i residenti ma solo tra gli operatori.


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Terza, quarta, quinta.......tutte le dosi necessarie, con quel che respiriamo, mangiamo e beviamo non mi spaventa un vaccino. Se per caso mi dovessi ammalare di una qualsiasi malattia 'grave' farei quel che mi dice il medico e se mi dicesse di prendere una pillola x la prenderei senza esitare e dunque non vedo dove sta il problema del vaccino.


Il problema é che a una certa età, tipo la mia, sotto i 30 anni, se sei in salute il covid non fa assolutamente niente. A maggior ragione con due dosi. Il tuo esempio potrebbe anche essere corretto SE il covid fosse una malattia grave per tutti (lo é SOLO per over50-60) e se ci si dovesse vaccinare quando contrai la malattia, non prima


----------



## Victorss (12 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Spero di aver inserito la discussione nella categoria giusta.
> Ragazzi, avete notato come telegiornali, programmi di talk politici, spingono con questa famigerata TERZA DOSE??
> Stanno facendo passare per untori quelli che non la faranno.
> Io che ho fatto 2 dosi a fatica, non so se farmi questa.
> ...


Già fatta un paio di giorni fa e con me tutti gli ospiti e il personale della casa di riposo. Zero reazioni avverse.
Da quando abbiamo vaccinato tutti zero casi di Covid. 
Direi che faremo tutte quelle necessarie.


----------



## Gekyn (12 Novembre 2021)

Farò tranquillamente la terza dose..


----------



## Zanc9 (12 Novembre 2021)

sì


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il problema é che a una certa età, tipo la mia, sotto i 30 anni, se sei in salute il covid non fa assolutamente niente. A maggior ragione con due dosi. Il tuo esempio potrebbe anche essere corretto SE il covid fosse una malattia grave per tutti (lo é SOLO per over50-60) e se ci si dovesse vaccinare quando contrai la malattia, non prima


Hai ragione, hai una probabilità dello 0,001 % che a te il covid ti faccia male.

Ma hai una probabilità dello 0,0001 % che il vaccino ti faccia male.

E siccome prima o poi il covid te lo becchi con ragionevole certezza, il ragionamento vien da sè.

Riflettici

Comunque comprendo la tua preoccupazione: è come aereo vs automobile
L' aereo è di gran lunga più sicuro, eppure mi sento più sicuro quando sono in auto

Son tutti bias cognitivi quelli che abbiamo. Difetti di percezione.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Spero di aver inserito la discussione nella categoria giusta.
> Ragazzi, avete notato come telegiornali, programmi di talk politici, spingono con questa famigerata TERZA DOSE??
> Stanno facendo passare per untori quelli che non la faranno.
> Io che ho fatto 2 dosi a fatica, non so se farmi questa.
> ...


Adesso vediamo, comunque penso di si.


----------



## danjr (12 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Spero di aver inserito la discussione nella categoria giusta.
> Ragazzi, avete notato come telegiornali, programmi di talk politici, spingono con questa famigerata TERZA DOSE??
> Stanno facendo passare per untori quelli che non la faranno.
> Io che ho fatto 2 dosi a fatica, non so se farmi questa.
> ...


la farò certamente, altrimenti non lavoro


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Che ne pensate?


aggiungi un sondaggio alla discussione, anche anonimo.
è più interessante.


----------



## Dexter (12 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, hai una probabilità dello 0,001 % che a te il covid ti faccia male.
> 
> Ma hai una probabilità dello 0,0001 % che il vaccino ti faccia male.
> 
> ...


Ho già due dosi di Moderna. E sulla terza dose non ho nessuna percezione sbagliata: non sarei morto senza vaccino, non sono morto con il vaccino e non morirò di covid o per l'eventuale terza dose che, appunto, non farò.


----------



## Lo Gnu (12 Novembre 2021)

Ma ci mancherebbe!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Novembre 2021)

Ho fatto la seconda dose di Moderna a inizio settembre, quindi di tempo per pensarci e valutare l'andazzo ne ho.

Le prime due le ho fatte con assoluta convinzione. Sulla terza dopo soli sei mesi ho clamorosi dubbi. Oggi non la farei.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Novembre 2021)

La vita è fatta di compromessi, da sempre, da molto prima del Covid, soprattutto in questa società frenetica! Ogni giorno accettiamo compromessi che ledono la nostra libertà, ma la gente ormai è abituata a tali compromessi che non ci fa manco più caso. 

Se il prezzo della libertà sarà farsi la terza dose, la farò di sicuro. 
Io non voglio più vedere l'amore della mia vita piangere perché le hanno chiuso il negozio per via delle restrizioni, non poterla veder lavorare e quindi godere della sua passione più grande. 
Così come io non voglio più essere chiuso in casa come un topo.


----------



## Butcher (12 Novembre 2021)

Cerco di aspettare il più possibile, non sono impaziente.


----------



## Marilson (12 Novembre 2021)

faro' la terza dose a gennaio o meglio ancora febbraio, dovro' viaggiare fuori dall'europa ad aprile/maggio e non posso assolutamente permettermi di non essere coperto. Ma l'avrei fatta in ogni caso.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Novembre 2021)

Attendo il ritiro o scadenza del GP


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Novembre 2021)

io non ho ancora fatto la prima, e mi devono prendere in 3 a forza per farmela fare.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Spero di aver inserito la discussione nella categoria giusta.
> Ragazzi, avete notato come telegiornali, programmi di talk politici, spingono con questa famigerata TERZA DOSE??
> Stanno facendo passare per untori quelli che non la faranno.
> Io che ho fatto 2 dosi a fatica, non so se farmi questa.
> ...


La farò tranquillamente appena ci si potrà prenotare per la mia fascia di età.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Novembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io non ho ancora fatto la prima, e mi devono prendere in 3 a forza per farmela fare.


Com'è possibile che non sei ancora morto o in terapia intensiva?


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Novembre 2021)

voglio vederli i cacchinati , ora che li mettono in zona gialla, che fanno... ah giusto , la colpa è del 10% che non l'ha fatto. emergenzaahh


----------



## raducioiu (12 Novembre 2021)

Non posso farla perché non ho fatto la seconda; la seconda non posso farla perché non ho fatto la prima.
Valuterò se e quando verrò costretto o deciderò di fare la prima e poi la seconda, ammesso che, se e quando accadrà, non avrò avuto eventi avversi e ammesso che non ci sarà magari un altro vaccino che non preveda richiami.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Non posso farla perché non ho fatto la seconda; la seconda non posso farla perché non ho fatto la prima.
> Valuterò se e quando verrò costretto o deciderò di fare la prima e poi la seconda, ammesso che, se e quando accadrà, non avrò avuto eventi avversi e ammesso che non ci sarà magari un altro vaccino che non preveda richiami.


Presumo che se non l' hanno fatto fino adesso, non ti obbligheranno mai.

A meno che, introducano un obbligo per lavorare.


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Novembre 2021)

la faro, come ho detto per la prima e la seconda, nella mia vita ho sicuramente fatto di peggio che un vaccino, tra cui fumato 10 anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Spero di aver inserito la discussione nella categoria giusta.
> Ragazzi, avete notato come telegiornali, programmi di talk politici, spingono con questa famigerata TERZA DOSE??
> Stanno facendo passare per untori quelli che non la faranno.
> Io che ho fatto 2 dosi a fatica, non so se farmi questa.
> ...


C'è gente che fuma, si fa le peggio cose, beve coca cola che è un conentrato di zucchero velenoso..ma vede il dramma in un vaccino..vabbé

Io comunque farò la terza dose se la scienza me la consiglia, ho 38 anni e in TI non ci voglio finire


----------



## Alfabri (12 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il problema é che a una certa età, tipo la mia, sotto i 30 anni, se sei in salute il covid non fa assolutamente niente. A maggior ragione con due dosi. Il tuo esempio potrebbe anche essere corretto SE il covid fosse una malattia grave per tutti (lo é SOLO per over50-60) e se ci si dovesse vaccinare quando contrai la malattia, non prima


Questa é una solenne m*nchiata... Anche soltanto pensando allo sport, ti posso fare la lista della spesa della gente che ho bloccato per sospetti esiti di mio-pericardite al protocollo post-covid. Di casi analoghi da vaccino ne ho visto solo 1 ad oggi.
I miei 2 centesimi da medico dello sport.


----------



## Alfabri (12 Novembre 2021)

Ribadisco inoltre che la terza dose l'ho già fatta senza mezzo disturbo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il problema é che a una certa età, tipo la mia, sotto i 30 anni, se sei in salute il covid non fa assolutamente niente. A maggior ragione con due dosi. Il tuo esempio potrebbe anche essere corretto SE il covid fosse una malattia grave per tutti (lo é SOLO per over50-60) e se ci si dovesse vaccinare quando contrai la malattia, non prima


non proprio verissimo al 100%. Casi di long covid dal fastidioso al grave ci sono anche tra i giovani. Certo, sono delle rarità per cui nel complesso condivido quello che dici.


----------



## ilPresidente (12 Novembre 2021)

Si, farò la terza dose. Senza dubbio.


----------



## Route66 (12 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Spero di aver inserito la discussione nella categoria giusta.
> Ragazzi, avete notato come telegiornali, programmi di talk politici, spingono con questa famigerata TERZA DOSE??
> Stanno facendo passare per untori quelli che non la faranno.
> Io che ho fatto 2 dosi a fatica, non so se farmi questa.
> ...


La farò se necessario in quanto dopo la doppia dose ho cmq preso il virus senza alcun sintomo e dagli esami che ho fatto privatamente risulto avere adesso una camionata di anticorpi.
Cedo volentieri la mia dose a chi ne ha bisogno ma nel caso non avrei problemi a farla.
Temo cmq che ne dovremo fare molte altre nei prossimi anni....


----------



## zamp2010 (12 Novembre 2021)

Faccio quello che dicono "gli esperti" perche hanno sempre azzeccato tutto


----------



## 7vinte (12 Novembre 2021)

La farò, appena toccherà a me


----------



## Simo98 (12 Novembre 2021)

Si, ed essendo a contatto con i pazienti spesso sono a rischio, avendo fatto il vaccino ormai 9 mesi fa


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Spero di aver inserito la discussione nella categoria giusta.
> Ragazzi, avete notato come telegiornali, programmi di talk politici, spingono con questa famigerata TERZA DOSE??
> Stanno facendo passare per untori quelli che non la faranno.
> Io che ho fatto 2 dosi a fatica, non so se farmi questa.
> ...


Io non sono assolutamente contro i vaccini ma , fin dal primo giorno, sono scettico su questo vaccino.
Sono scettico perchè ero certo sarebbe stato utile ma non sarebbe bastato per 'sconfiggere' il virus.

Sono contrario alla terza dose sol perchè sarebbe propedeutica alla quarta, quinta, sesta....+infinito.
Non finirà mai.

Ci hanno raccontato che col vaccino ne saremmo usciti ma un virus della stessa natura dei virus dei raffreddori non lo freghi.
Ormai la bestia è endemica e lo sarà a lungo/per sempre.

Mi costringeranno a farlo per lavorare e per vivere e questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Spero di aver inserito la discussione nella categoria giusta.
> Ragazzi, avete notato come telegiornali, programmi di talk politici, spingono con questa famigerata TERZA DOSE??
> Stanno facendo passare per untori quelli che non la faranno.
> Io che ho fatto 2 dosi a fatica, non so se farmi questa.
> ...


Dipende da quello che suggeriranno gli autorevoli esperti Nicola Porro, Giulio Tarro, Paolo Brosio, Montesano e Heather Parisi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Spero di aver inserito la discussione nella categoria giusta.
> Ragazzi, avete notato come telegiornali, programmi di talk politici, spingono con questa famigerata TERZA DOSE??
> Stanno facendo passare per untori quelli che non la faranno.
> Io che ho fatto 2 dosi a fatica, non so se farmi questa.
> ...


Sinceramente non capisco la domanda, se hai fatto già le prime 2 perchè non dovresti fare la terza?
Soprattutto se fai vita sociale, lavori, vuoi andare nei locali ristoranti, in palestra ecc..

E' come aver fatto la patente, se poi scade e non la rinnovi non serve a nulla.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco la domanda, se hai fatto già le prime 2 perchè non dovresti fare la terza?
> Soprattutto se fai vita sociale, lavori, vuoi andare nei locali ristoranti, in palestra ecc..
> 
> E' come aver fatto la patente, se poi scade e non la rinnovi non serve a nulla.


non voglio essere schiavo di dosi anticovid. tutto qua.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco la domanda, se hai fatto già le prime 2 perchè non dovresti fare la terza?
> *Soprattutto se fai vita sociale, lavori, vuoi andare nei locali ristoranti, in palestra ecc..*
> 
> E' come aver fatto la patente, se poi scade e non la rinnovi non serve a nulla.



E io che pensavo che la terza dose servisse per debellare la malattia, la propria salute e per proteggere gli altri


----------



## MagicBox (12 Novembre 2021)

Io la farò sicuramente


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E io che pensavo che la terza dose servisse per debellare la malattia, la propria salute e per proteggere gli altri


Siamo già al next level, quello in cui si da per scontato che il fatto di fare vita sociale non sia un diritto dell'essere umano, ma sia correlato al vaccino. Il vaccino rende liberi.


----------



## smallball (12 Novembre 2021)

Io la faccio venerdì prossimo, da operatore sanitario sono "obbligato "


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Spero di aver inserito la discussione nella categoria giusta.
> Ragazzi, avete notato come telegiornali, programmi di talk politici, spingono con questa famigerata TERZA DOSE??
> Stanno facendo passare per untori quelli che non la faranno.
> Io che ho fatto 2 dosi a fatica, non so se farmi questa.
> ...


Si, spero presto!


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Dipende da quello che suggeriranno gli autorevoli esperti Nicola Porro, Giulio Tarro, Paolo Brosio, Montesano e Heather Parisi.



Puahahhhaa questa è cattiva


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si, spero presto!



Sperare no dai, io spero non serva.

Se serve la faccio, ma spero di no.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco la domanda, se hai fatto già le prime 2 perchè non dovresti fare la terza?


pensa che in Italia c'è un numero non trascurabile di persone che ha fatto la prima dose e non la seconda.
in alcune regioni vengono chiamati al telefono per convincerli, tipo aspirapolvere folletto...tutto vero eh


----------



## Viulento (12 Novembre 2021)

Sono stato vaccinato con pfizer due dosi in estate, ma sta terza dose mi scoccia parecchio farla. 
Se obbligato la faro' parecchio controvoglia. 
Sicuramente il vaccino funziona bene contro il covid ma fa anche certamente male all'organismo. 
In ogni caso e' una roulette russa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si, spero presto!


Tutututuuuuuu, tututtuuututu.... "Si.... La vita che volevo è tutta qui... Ho fatto molti sogni per arrivare qui... " E se vede Dollarumma che lancia banconote per aria mentre gli sparano la terza dose di faizer.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Novembre 2021)

Purtroppo con l'estensione di quella misura CRIMINALE che è il green pass sarò costretto a farla, anche se non me la vorrei fare


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E io che pensavo che la terza dose servisse per debellare la malattia, la propria salute e per proteggere gli altri


La terza dose serve per prendere meglio il 5g quando si è troppo lontani dal ripetitore più vicino


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ribadisco inoltre che la terza dose l'ho già fatta senza mezzo disturbo.


Ma tu sul tuo culo puoi fare anche un milione di dosi, il problema è che non dovete rompere le scatole a chi non la vuole fare. Il corpo umano è complicato a differenza di una macchina, ciò che per te ha un effetto per un'altra persona ne può avere un altro. Il corpo umano non è una black box che a un impulso risponde allo stesso modo, ognuno reagisce differentemente a cure e stimoli. Siamo tutti diversi, quindi la sperimentazione e la valutazione degli effetti avversi a lunga scadenza è necessaria. Quindi continuo a dirvi: buon per voi che vi vaccinate, ma è una scelta vostra. E se dite che "non potete fare altro" già comunicate implicitamente che siate stati coartati a farlo, ammettendo di fatto di non essere affatto tranquilli neppure voi. E né te, né altri medici, né Draghi, né i media coaptati dal governo potete indurre la gente a vaccinarsi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> non voglio essere schiavo di dosi anticovid. tutto qua.


La parola schiavitù di vaccino solo i novax la usano, i richiami devi vederli pò come i vaccini antinfluenzali che si fanno ogni anno, se lo fai hai alte probabilità di non prenderti l'influenza stagionale pure se stai a cena dai tuoi amici e gira il virus altrimenti al 90% te la prendi. C'è la volta che te la prendi leggera e la volta che stai a letto 2 giorni a 39 di febbre. Rapporta tutto ciò al covid, o non lo prendi o se va male finisci in terapia intensiva. Inoltre se non fai la terza dose quando ti scadrà il green pass ti toccherà pure farti trapanare il naso ogni volta che serve. Il gioco non vale la candela poi ognuno è libero di fare quel che gli pare


----------



## Andris (13 Novembre 2021)

il cervello umano è molto interessante e tuttora in parte inesplorato, questo thread ne è la prova.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tutututuuuuuu, tututtuuututu.... "Si.... La vita che volevo è tutta qui... Ho fatto molti sogni per arrivare qui... " E se vede Dollarumma che lancia banconote per aria mentre gli sparano la terza dose di faizer.


Cortesemente rispetta le scelte altrui, non ci conosciamo, evita di prendere in giro


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Novembre 2021)

io la farò


----------



## Devil man (14 Novembre 2021)

Non ho fatto il primo non farò nemmeno questo


----------



## danjr (14 Novembre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Dipende da quello che suggeriranno gli autorevoli esperti Nicola Porro, Giulio Tarro, Paolo Brosio, Montesano e Heather Parisi.


Beh di fronte a queste menti mi adeguerò anche io


----------



## jacky (14 Novembre 2021)

Terza dose a milano unico centro City Life, praticamente in periferia (anche se la zona è molto in)
Una vergogna con tanti anziani ammalati e invalidi. Nel periodo invernale.

se vogliono le coperture alte dovrebbero dare anche un servizio decente


----------



## pazzomania (14 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il cervello umano è molto interessante e tuttora in parte inesplorato, questo thread ne è la prova.


Quoto!


----------



## danjr (14 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il cervello umano è molto interessante e tuttora in parte inesplorato, questo thread ne è la prova.


Verissimo,


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Novembre 2021)

La farò. Senza dubbio.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Novembre 2021)

Io sono stato male con moderna, entrambe le volte.
Ho avuto un'accelerazione del battito cardiaco e sono andato dal cardiologo per ecg ed ecografia.
Dalla somministrazione della prima dose ho talvolta le palpitazioni, di cui non ho mai sofferto prima.
I benefici superano i rischi? Ok... giustissimo... ma far diventare un vaccino un tagliando ogni sei mesi no... ci hanno detto che anche se l'efficacia cala siamo coperti dal rischio morte? Ok, allora non puoi considerami no vax e ****** varie se non voglio farmi la terza dose, quantomeno subito. Cioè dopo sei mesi se non faccio la terza dose gli ospedali si riempiono di nuovo? Non mi sembrava ci avessero detto questo....
Siamo al ridicolo, da un bel pezzo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io sono stato male con moderna, entrambe le volte.
> Ho avuto un'accelerazione del battito cardiaco e sono andato dal cardiologo per ecg ed ecografia.
> Dalla somministrazione della prima dose ho talvolta le palpitazioni, di cui non ho mai sofferto prima.
> I benefici superano i rischi? Ok... giustissimo... ma far diventare un vaccino un tagliando ogni sei mesi no... ci hanno detto che anche se l'efficacia cala siamo coperti dal rischio morte? Ok, allora non puoi considerami no vax e ****** varie se non voglio farmi la terza dose, quantomeno subito. Cioè dopo sei mesi se non faccio la terza dose gli ospedali si riempiono di nuovo? Non mi sembrava ci avessero detto questo....
> Siamo al ridicolo, da un bel pezzo.



L'hai segnalato ? Anche se "chi di dovere" a sua volta non segnalerà la reazione avversa,come la trombosi al cervello avuta da mia cugina dopo pfiz ma che,secondo i medici,"doveva capitare,non c'è alcuna correlazione con la somministrazione del vaccino,solo pura coincidenza"
In famiglia,tra i parenti,io sono forse l'unico non vaccinato.
Ma...la terza dosa (tra i miei parenti/conoscenti/amici) in pochissimi sono disposti a farla.

Mia cugina (compresa sua sorella,madre,marito ecc.ecc) dopo il caso trombosi non la faranno.
Mio zio,che è stato praticamente "vaccinato a forza" con la promessa di entrare a lavorare nel nuovo cantiere (che poi non è partito ),non la farà. Idem la compagna.
Mia madre che dopo tot mesi si era decisa a vaccinarsi (aveva paura),era stata tranquillizzata con il vaccino "MONODOSE" Johnson. "E' solo una dose",dicevano. A 3 mesi dalla somministrazione ora è saltato fuori che dovrà fare il richiamo ed è nuovamente in ansia.

Mio padre,che è stato vaccinato con astrazeneca,prima faceva tanto il bello dicendo "anche 10 dosi farò se necessarie",ora che per il richiamo dovrà fare il mix con Pfizer,non è più così sicuro.

Insomma,per me tra qualche mese ci sarà un bel problemone tra 3° dose e green pass


----------



## JoKeR (14 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'hai segnalato ? Anche se "chi di dovere" a sua volta non segnalerà la reazione avversa,come la trombosi al cervello avuta da mia cugina dopo pfiz ma che,secondo i medici,"doveva capitare,non c'è alcuna correlazione con la somministrazione del vaccino,solo pura coincidenza"
> In famiglia,tra i parenti,io sono forse l'unico non vaccinato.
> Ma...la terza dosa (tra i miei parenti/conoscenti/amici) in pochissimi sono disposti a farla.
> 
> ...


Svolti gli esami, il cardiologo mi ha rasserenato e non ho avuto eventi tali da fare segnalazioni ufficiali.
Però non sono sereno, chiaramente.
La mia collega è andata in ospedale per rigonfiamento dei linfonodi sul collo... lei ha avviato la procedura di segnalazione..

Io ho sempre sostenuto, da profano, e lo sostengo ancora, sempre da profano, che i benefici (a partire dagli over 30-40, non certo sotto) superano i rischi, i numeri di oggi sono chiari.
Ma c'è un limite. La terza dose a sei mesi dalla seconda rappresenta proprio questo limite...... a prescindere dalla reale utilità della stessa o meno sia chiaro.
Difficile spiegarsi su certi argomenti su un forum, spero di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## Cantastorie (14 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Spero di aver inserito la discussione nella categoria giusta.
> Ragazzi, avete notato come telegiornali, programmi di talk politici, spingono con questa famigerata TERZA DOSE??
> Stanno facendo passare per untori quelli che non la faranno.
> Io che ho fatto 2 dosi a fatica, non so se farmi questa.
> ...


La farò sicuramente. L'anno scorso in questo periodo eravamo già nella cacca, quest'anno reggiamo solo grazie ai vaccini. 
Nel mio caso sarà praticamente una secondo dose, perché ho fatto il Jonhson prima che lo ritirassero per la mia fascia d'età


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> La parola schiavitù di vaccino solo i novax la usano, i richiami devi vederli pò come i vaccini antinfluenzali che si fanno ogni anno, se lo fai hai alte probabilità di non prenderti l'influenza stagionale pure se stai a cena dai tuoi amici e gira il virus altrimenti al 90% te la prendi. C'è la volta che te la prendi leggera e la volta che stai a letto 2 giorni a 39 di febbre. Rapporta tutto ciò al covid, o non lo prendi o se va male finisci in terapia intensiva. Inoltre se non fai la terza dose quando ti scadrà il green pass ti toccherà pure farti trapanare il naso ogni volta che serve. Il gioco non vale la candela poi ognuno è libero di fare quel che gli pare


Nel mio caso il gioco non vale il mio corpo
e proprio adesso sono a casa per covid eh 
ma lo penso ancora.. ovviamente pure mio fratello vaccinato ci fa compagnia in casa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> La farò sicuramente. L'anno scorso in questo periodo eravamo già nella cacca, quest'anno reggiamo solo grazie ai vaccini.
> Nel mio caso sarà praticamente una secondo dose, perché *ho fatto il Jonhson prima che lo ritirassero per la mia fascia d'età*


Rassicurante 
già da questo com'è si fa a non pensare che navigano a vista? Impossibile


----------

